# has anyone made a guitar out of metal?



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

I was just thinking about this. Has anyone ever made a guitar body using like maybe aluminum or stainless steel? I would imagine it would have to be semi hollow for the weight issue, but i just had this idea. Metal resonates well, and who knows! maybe it would sound good lol. 
I am not a metal player so hold the puns.
edit. also if anyone has ever played on one, let me know how it sounded!


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*yup*

Hi. there is a guitar store on Queen st, close to the beaches, called "low price guitars" or something like that.

anyway, they made an aluminum hollow body telecaster with a fender tele neck. it was pretty cool looking, but i never played it. That's about the only thing i've ever seen in metal.

g.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

You bet. Travis Bean's have had aluminum necks and bodies of varying materials. And then you've got James Trussart turning out some seriously cool and toneful metal body guitars.

Edit: I just realized this is in the Luthiers section which makes my answer look silly -- no; I haven't made a guitar out of metal (or any other material for that matter). I'll leave the links up there for reference, but I can't offer any personal insight on making metal guitars.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's a Canadian Co. Never played one, but heard one (a tely style), sounded good!
http://liquidmetalguitars.com/


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Fender did a run of aluminum bodied American Standard Strats in the mid-ninties... Tokai did the aluminum bodied 'Talbo' guitars in the early 80's... as other posters noted there have been a bunch...

gtrguy


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Check out this cool selection by James Trussart:
http://www.jamestrussart.com/Newsite/Models.htm
-Mikey


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

James trussart are a little out of my price range... lol. 
4k for a metal guitar, almost as much as my car.... Hah.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Didn't Kramer make a line of guitars with necks made from aluminum? I don't think the idea lasted long because as soon as a musician came from the relatively cool offstage, to under the hot lights, the metal would expand, and the tuning went way out.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Didn't Kramer make a line of guitars with necks made from aluminum? I don't think the idea lasted long because as soon as a musician came from the relatively cool offstage, to under the hot lights, the metal would expand, and the tuning went way out.


yeah i read about that, but the bodies were wooden iirc.


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

Metal bodied guitars have been around for nearly a century, here's a couple of modern examples, acoustic and electric:

http://eb.info.tm/reso.jpg
http://eb.info.tm/reso_back.jpg
http://eb.info.tm/talbo.jpg
http://eb.info.tm/talbo_back.jpg


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lots of metal resonator guitars have been made over the years.


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

There's also these:
http://jorstadguitars.com/guitars.htm

I can't remember how I know these guys...but I had it bookmarked for some reason. Think it's a FOAF (friend of a friend).:smile:


----------



## cknowles (Jan 29, 2008)

Here's a real pretty one from MetalCarver.
I don't think he's making these any more though he is looking for partners for production

http://www.metalcarver.com/guitar/index.htm










Chris


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Can't remember the name on it, but last time I was at L&M in Edmonton I played a stainless steel resonator that sounded awesome.

As far as making one.......or even thinking about making one? Nope.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

for the life of me i can't remember the name of the company...but

they make metal guitars using mostly pipes...the pickups are movable, and rotatable so that you can customize YOUR tone...i think billy gibbons has one, but i just can't remember the name of the company...super expensive too i think...not that that helps...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i had one of those aluminum neck kramers back in the day. i loved that guitar.
one of the things i loved about it was that it was never out of tune once you stretched the strings. i swear you could tune it and put it in the case for 6 months and take it out again, and the neddle would go right to 440. 
playing it standing up was no fun cause it was neck heavy. but it sounded great, (i thought) and was definitely unique. if i found another i would love to own it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> i had one of those aluminum neck kramers back in the day. i loved that guitar.
> one of the things i loved about it was that it was never out of tune once you stretched the strings. i swear you could tune it and put it in the case for 6 months and take it out again, and the neddle would go right to 440.
> playing it standing up was no fun cause it was neck heavy. but it sounded great, (i thought) and was definitely unique. if i found another i would love to own it.


I tired one of those one time--I didn't like the feel of the aluminum--but as you played it did warm up a bit.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

hey all... i found my book! the name of the company with the weird guitar is Teuffel
http://www.teuffel.com/english/guitars/birdfish/birdfish_main.htm


----------



## HD2000 (Jul 24, 2008)

There is a guy selling a metal bodied LP style kits on e-bay.
do a search on "metal guitar kit"


----------

